# [Video] anhemel's "How To Blind Solve A Rubik's Cube" (Scramble Reversing)



## Lucas Garron (May 8, 2008)

First, a YouTube user named anhemel invited me to this. That was already pathetic enough.
This video on "ALL Rubik's Cube Tricks & Algorithms" was bad enough.

Then, I was eager to watch his (I'm assuming he's male, though he never talks) 3:11 BLD tutorial.

Try not to cry as you watch the following:





I have seen some despicable cubing videos (I have compiled a woefully incomplete list of over 100 of them), but this is the worst example of the degeneration we're encountering.
It's not that this user in particular made this video, but cubing is suffering from all sorts of clueless newcomers who present things that collectively are becoming injurious to the cubing community.

Discourse in this forum and twistypuzzles.com has gone awry through these people, and the people they perhaps draw in with false ideas and expectations (and perhaps some lack of maturity).

Is there anything we can even do about this?
I myself have refrained from video tutorials, but the people who are filling the requests for, say, 4x4x4 BLD video tutorials (and there also has to be some terrible 8-minute ZB explanatory vid coming soon...) are doing a lot of harm, I think.
Can we do anything to stop things like this, but somehow not get into arguments, or discourage people from helping others?

I don't know what to do about this when it comes up, but this particular viedo led me to think that we should have a little discussion about this, to resolve what we can through cooperation. 
Does anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## shelley (May 9, 2008)

Nothing we can do, really. Just leave lots of nasty comments and give it bad ratings so other people will know better.


----------



## fanwuq (May 9, 2008)

I did that and now that person wants to add me as a friend on youtube. What a weird person.

EDIT: Now he removed the video. I guess he realized his mistake.


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2008)

Oh no I can't see it, what happened?

As for his "tricks" video, why does he say "Alright guys" at the beginning of each segment? Why does he not do R2 (or whatever)? Why is he so slow, yet only puts the algorithm up for a short amount of time?


----------



## Simboubou (May 9, 2008)

He said that [R'F]*3 is an algorithme because if you do it enough times, you'll go back to where you start...
Ok, let's find a sequence that is NOT an algorithm...


----------

